# Forthcoming Rallies ?



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Is there a list of forthcoming rallies somewhere on the forum, if so where can I find it? or do I have to read all the posts on the Rallies forum just in case.
Doug


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The homepage will do


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Doug

Just in case you can't come to terms with DABs sarcasm. :wink: 

Try looking down the bottom of the home page. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi trigrem

The rally section is at the bottom of the main page underneath the new campsites.

If you want to attend one, just put your name down as an unconfirmed attendee and either follow the booking instructions or PM myself or LadyJ if you have any queries.

Look forward to meeting you at a rally soon.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Didn't realise I was being sarcastic, but never mind.


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all for helpful replies. I have never scrolled down to bottom of Main page, in too much of a hurry to visit the Forums.
Will now keep an eye on available rallies, but will have to postpone visit until return from France mid October


----------

